# Old School Soundstream Rubicon 1002 Amp $100



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Old School Soundstream Rubicon 1002 Amp 1000W RMS - eBay (item 120560088152 end time Apr-28-10 14:46:47 PDT)


Bid away! Any questions, email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------

